

Yaler - a simple, open and scalable relay infrastructure for the Web of Things - tamberg
http://yaler.org/

======
natch
Unfortunately, It's only licensed for non-commercial use. Next.

~~~
MaysonL
I bet that a commercial license would be available on reasonable terms: Oberon
Microsystems have been around for quite a while, and are quite good people (I
used their Blackbox [neé Oberon/F] IDE for personal stuff for quite a while,
and it's one of the nicest development environments I've ever worked with.
(It's a bit of a surprise to see them writing Java, though.)

------
maineldc
Is anyone familiar with something like this that is usable in commercial
systems?

~~~
giantfuzzypanda
Would also like to know. I think for commercial systems you would have to
create a solution yourself, or else a commercially usable system like this
would be well-known.

